# my 12 week old puppy germanshepard



## chris (Oct 13, 2008)

hi can any tell me why my puppy has one ear up and one down???????


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

You mean like this?










Or like this?










Yep... Normal puppy stuff. All apart of being a puppy. Can last for a long time too. But eventually the ears should stand.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yup have to agree


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

yes I was worried also about ears and Jack"s bad ear came up adn the good one went down 
Now for 3 dasy they have both been up
hopefully they will stay LOL


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Yup all normal puppy stuff!


----------



## chris (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for that


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

It happens. Mandis ears took turns flopping over onto her head until she was about 4 months old. I worried, too, that she was going to have that floppy ear for her whole life. Now that it is standing, I miss the floppiness.


----------

